# salt and peppers babies



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok since i adopted 2 of salt and peppers babies i thought i would start a new thread with all the babies i will be updating you all on the growth 

salt and pepper are being very good parents they had one clutch before but at that time i had a respitory diseace go through my flock and the chicks only survived 1-2 days but this time they are doing real good i adopted 2 of the eggs out because being a first time mom and dad and with 5 fertile eggs i thought it best i have had some chicks squiched in the past not just from the parents but also fromp siblings when the oldest is 9 days old and the youngest is 2 days old there is a big difference in size here are the hatch dates of all eggs first three are with mom and dad the last 2 are adopted out 
september 14,15,17,19,21 

the adopted parents are cinny and shadow they are not first time parents but shadow lost his mate to the respitory diseace i have checked the chicks and they are being fed good 

these are the first 3 hatched







these are the 2 adopted


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok and the pin feathers are going to start as you can see here


----------



## jperkins (Jul 2, 2009)

looking good... looking good!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i was giveing all the birds there puffed rice so after that i thought i would check on the chicks so when i got to the first box with the 2 adopted chicks i only saw 1 chick i checked the entire box no sign of the chick it is to small to reach the hole for the parents to come in and feed them so i kind of ruled that out then i thought i wonder yup it was on the floor of the cage not to worry i checked it out no injuries and sceaming for food so i put it back the only way i can figure it out is one of the adopted parents put him there


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It looks like you have some pied babies! 

As to the missing chick, if the parents get paniced and try to get out of the box too fast a baby can get caught under the wing or on their foot and get slung from the nestbox to the cage floor.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well the chick is back in the box being fed


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

just to udate you all on the chicks they all are doing ok except one the smallest one does not want to eat at all i tried to top up his/her crop but will not accept the food i no it is only 3-4 days old but i noticed the under belly is a dark colour to where it looks almost black the closest avian vet is like 2 hours away to far for a chick at this age all the rest are eating good pin feathers are starting 2 of them have the crown feathers starting allready 

chick 1






chick 2




chick 3


chick 4


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i,m sad to report chick 5 did not make it


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

sorry to hear it didnt make it allen...got some cute pieds there!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well if they all turn out like that i,ll have nothing but pied


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i am so happy i been trying for 2-3 years to get my tiels to eat mix veggies with all failure till today so here is salt eatinh her mix veggies and yes pepper has been as well


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here are soome good cinnamons


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww i want one!!! haha...they are too cute allen...congrats!!


----------

